# fiance visa: uk fiance doesn't make much but i have savings?



## cotton (Oct 13, 2011)

i am getting worried about how much the application relies on what your sponsor/fiance has vs whatyou will bring

my fiance only makes maybe £16k per year though his rent is about £300/mo.

however, in the us, i currently make about $80k/year as an accountant and am planning to bring around $10k in savings when i move.

could i be denied for this??

also my parents could help me out with money but they're in the US..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

cotton said:


> i am getting worried about how much the application relies on what your sponsor/fiance has vs whatyou will bring
> 
> my fiance only makes maybe £16k per year though his rent is about £300/mo.
> 
> ...


I have merged your two posts to make it easier to reply.

There is no set amout laid down, but generally speaking, there must be enough money for a period of 6 months (the length of your fiancée visa) not to resort to public funds, i.e. not being able to pay your way. This depends on individual circumstances, your lifestyle, where you hope to live, housing arrangement and so on, but if you have anything like £2000 a month for 6 months (£12,000 or $19,000) in combined resources - savings, UK income and any external help in UK, you are probably ok. But a slight difference in personal circumstances can make a difference, so treat is as a very rough and ready guide.

Now, looking at your resources, you are almost there. While external sponsors in US cannot be taken into account, they can make a gift of money which you can then add to your savings to be brought over to UK. A note on the bank statement about the origin of the gift would be helpful.

Another positive factor is your employability in UK. While your accountancy qualification may not lead to an equivalent post immediately, do enclose your résumé detailing your qualifications and experience, and the types of jobs you can go for in UK, by adding a job ad or two.

So for a successful application, the more savings you have, the better it looks.


----------



## cotton (Oct 13, 2011)

thank you joppa.

so if my parenst are giving me money while i'm in the UK but they are in the US, it can't be considered third party support?? that's so unfair..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

cotton said:


> thank you joppa.
> 
> so if my parenst are giving me money while i'm in the UK but they are in the US, it can't be considered third party support?? that's so unfair..


Mainly because such undertaking isn't legally enforceable in UK. So your parents' generosity can only be regarded as one-off windfall, not part of your regular income. If UK-based sponsor signs an undertaking, they can be forced to pay up even if they change their mind.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

cotton said:


> i am getting worried about how much the application relies on what your sponsor/fiance has vs whatyou will bring
> 
> my fiance only makes maybe £16k per year though his rent is about £300/mo.
> 
> ...


Are you planning to move to the UK permanently and do you have a job to go to when you arrive? If yes to the first and no to the second question then the fact that you make 80K in the US is immaterial - if you don't have a job your fiance has to support you until you do.

The fact that you are a qualified accountant is something positive in your favour in that you are more likely to get a job sooner than later.

The more savings you have to bring with you will help your case.


----------

